# ¿Qué cantidad de fuerza necesito para manipular un objeto?



## jmavatar (Feb 25, 2007)

Hola a todos!

Estoy realizando mi proyecto de fin de carrera rediseñando un brazo robótico. Pero me ha surgido una gran duda que no puedo resolver.  Os pido vuestra ayuda.

Se trata de como puedo saber ó calcular la fuerza necesaria( es decir, las caracterísitcas del servomotor a utilizar) para que una mano robótica de dos dedos pueda sujetar un objeto.

Un único motor va a ser el encargado de abrir y cerrar los dos dedos y aplicar la fuerza correspondiente a los distintos objetos(la fuerza estará controlada por sensores de presión en los dedos). Os adjunto una foto del mecanismo para que os hagais una idea.

La carga máxima que el brazo debe de poder soportar es de unos 20 Kg. 

¿Como puedo saber las características necesarias del motor?

Estoy muy perdido, porloque espero me puedan ayudar.

Un cordial saludo


----------



## ELCHAVO (Feb 27, 2007)

acaso te refieres de poder coger un huevo sin que se rompa y a su vez poder coger una barra de acero pesada y no se resbale ??? pues el meollo del asunto es ese, pienso yo.

si es asi yo vi en un libro de robotica una vez un tipo de gancho que se activa internamente en la mano robotica acuerdo con la presion que se ejerza, pero la verdad no recuerdo el libro.

Pero en los libros de robotica cuando tratan el problema de agarrar un objeto con una mano robotizada siempre explican lo que tu estas preguntando.  Te invito a estudiar sobre robotica especialmente lo que es mano o pinzas para agarre.


----------



## jmavatar (Feb 27, 2007)

Esactamente es eso lo que busco.

Lamentablemente no puedo estudiar mucho sobre el tema, y libros... pues estoy en Alemania, y el tema esta complicado.

Espero que alguien sepa un poco sobre la respuesta y me pueda explicar unas nociones básicas.

Un saludo y gracias!!


----------



## Perromuerto (Feb 28, 2007)

El conocimiento necesario no viene de la electrónica, si no de la física.
Como la mano es la sujetadora, no ejerce la fuerza de elevación o sustentación si no la necesaria para que el roce sea lo suficientemente grande para que el objeto no resbale. Al usarse un mecanismo de tornillo sin fín, la multiplicación de la fuerza es alta. 
Ahora, para levantar algo tan pesado como 20kg no es bueno confiar en el roce. Para eso rota la mano 90 grados y úsala como gancho. Como el mecanismo no transmite el par ejercido sobre el dedo por el peso, el aguante depende de la resistencia estructural del soporte del  motor. Hasta aquí puedo llegar con los datos que has dado.

Saludos


----------



## mabauti (Feb 28, 2007)

La forma mas sencilla viene de la formula T = F * d (la definicion alterna de momento), aunque esta no toma en cuenta la velocidad ni la aceleracion. Mas información aqui :
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cantidad_de_movimiento


----------

